# DH NEEDS YOUR PRAYERS



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

In January, DH had 2 stents done. We knew at the time it was just a matter of time before he would need bypass surgery, but were hoping to get 6mos to 1yr. Well, DH is back in the hospital and will have his bypass surgery on Monday. So, I'm asking if you will keep him in your thoughts and prayers. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Michele, I just sent up a prayer for your DH. And, sending good wishes, too.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Of course, I will. I hope everything goes well on Monday.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I will be praying that all goes well and for a speedy recovery. My bf's father had triple bypass on Christmas Eve....took him about a month of recuperation but he is doing GREAT now!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sending prayers and get well soon wishes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Michele, I am so sorry to read this. My thoughts are with you both. you must be so nervous. HUGS! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Praying for your DH! Please try not to worry too much. My dad had it years ago and he's still going strong at 88!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We will keep him in our prayers Hoping he is back on his feet in no time!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll pray for yours and ask if you'll pray for mine! He just had aortic valve replacement surgery on 3/21. He's doing ok, but ended up back in the local hospital for a 3 day stay to extract excess fluid build up. We can always use more prayers....


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Prayers for both DH's - Yours and Donna's.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

waybrook said:


> I'll pray for yours and ask if you'll pray for mine! He just had aortic valve replacement surgery on 3/21. He's doing ok, but ended up back in the local hospital for a 3 day stay to extract excess fluid build up. We can always use more prayers....


Prayers to you too. My dad had triple bypass and just had such a bad time with set-back after set-back. He ended up being in the hospital almost a month. But, I'm trying to keep positive because I know so many people with good results. My BIL was 80 when he had his bypass and he just turned 86.

_*Thank you all.*_ :hug:


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Sure thing!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Michele~ I will definitely add your DH to my prayer list. My mother had a triple by-pass at age 75. She survived an another 10 years. But, her heart isn't what eventually took her from us, it was complications from her diabetes. Her heart was strong to the end...


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

I will pray for your DH. I know you can overcome any problem as long as you have faith and hope.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Both the husbands and families mentioned here will have my prayers. I have a good friend that has had the open heart surgery and he looks and is doing great. He says he feels better than he has in quite some time. His wife is thrilled because he is sticking with the heart healthy diet. Good luck to both of you. Linda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Prayers and best wishes for both husbands.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Our prayers are with you. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll be praying for both families. Praying also for the surgeons and all involved in their care. Jeremiah 29:11


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well you certainly have mine both of you. I am still getting over my valve replacement from January and stil have the pain and weakness; but getting better every day. But couldn't have made it without your prayers, so it is the least I can do to pray for my fellow members DH's.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm keeping positive thoughts!!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Prayers going out to both families from from Rick and I.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I know how frightening this has to be for you. If you need anything at all, just holler. Where is he having it done? You know you'll both be in my prayers. Sending hugs to you.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.....:angel:lane::angel:lane:


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Praying that both husbands have a swift and complete recovery.


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Prayers and positive thoughts. 

All will go well.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just checking in on you and DH (ralph right?) Hope all is going as planned.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Prayers to both families!:grouphug:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

More hugs and prayers coming your way, please keep us updated.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Prayers to both of you.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Adding my prayers for both husbands and sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:grouphug: Michele and Donna! will do!!

Kara


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

our prayers are with both of you.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michelle - sent you a pm - praying for you, Ralph and the family!!!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I am also praying for both husbands and the wives and furbabies and other family members, too!

andra


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Praying for both families. Sending hugs :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

pjewel said:


> I know how frightening this has to be for you. If you need anything at all, just holler. Where is he having it done? You know you'll both be in my prayers. Sending hugs to you.


Geri, he is in Saint Francis Hospital. The good thing is that I work for Catholic Health Systems, which SFH is part of, so it doen't cost a penny. My insurance covers everything.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hubbies are cheaper than dogs. LOL.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Michele, I'm so sorry to hear this. Prayers are certainly coming your way.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am just reading this, I know this is hard and so emotional for both of you and your hubbys. You are all in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm praying for you, my dad had a double bypass the same day my son was born so we were both in hospital and he is still doing great and everytime it's my sons birthday we also toast another year doing well for my dad, I'm sure DH is a fighter and will do fine


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Geri, he is in Saint Francis Hospital. The good thing is that I work for Catholic Health Systems, which SFH is part of, so it doen't cost a penny. My insurance covers everything.


He's in such a good place. Thank goodness you don't have to add huge costs to your list of worries.

Please remember, if you need me for anything, all you have to do is ask.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

waybrook said:


> I'll pray for yours and ask if you'll pray for mine! He just had aortic valve replacement surgery on 3/21. He's doing ok, but ended up back in the local hospital for a 3 day stay to extract excess fluid build up. We can always use more prayers....


Donna, I somehow missed your post. I'll be praying for a speedy recovery for your husband as well.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts to both families. :hug:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Best wishes to both families, hope all goes well and that both DHs recover fully, sooner rather than later.Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Prayers are coming my way too.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

I am sending prayers for your dear husband and for you during this rough time. I know that on Tuesday he will feel so much better! Best of luck to you and be really good to yourself now....It's so so hard on a spouse as well. Sending a big hug your way ~

Reenie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

*UPDATE*

Well, DH had his surgery yesterday. They were going to do a triple, but only nhad to do a double bypass. It is amazing - they said it would take 4 hrs, and it was 4 hrs. He had a little problem coming out of the anesthesia. He had anxiety, so they had to leave him on the respirator until this morning, but he is doing fine. I just got home from the hospital. He is sitting in a chair and was up for 7 hrs. He got a little grumpy and is still on pain meds, but doing great.

Thanks to you all for your prayers and good thoughts!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

(((((Hugs to you both)))))


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay! Michele I am so glad it is over! keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele, everything he's going through is not unusual for this type of surgery. I'm so happy for both of you that it's over. Now I'll pray for an uncomplicated and speedy recovery.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Michele, Hugs to you. Please forgive your DH "if" in the next few days he says or does something hurtful or upsetting, its only the anesthesia where off, he does not mean it. I hope there is a nice nurse or doctor that will walk you through. Glad to hear he is up. My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the update on Ralph. I'm happy to read the surgery went well. I was always told that when they are "cranky" and "complaining" that that is a good sign. I will keep you both in our prayers here.:grouphug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Donna-
How is your hubby doing?:ear:
Thinking of you two and sending prayers as well.:grouphug:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

glad to hear the good news.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome news, Michele! The prayers for a quick and uneventful recovery will keep coming!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news, Michelle! Continued prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Men don't get cranky , we just let off steam. Good news. Hoping for continued improvement.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great news! I guess I'll see you both in May at the playdate!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Michele and Donna, I am sorry that I'm so late seeing this thread. Just said a prayer that your DH's are doing well and that recovery will be speedy. My DH did great and it's been 8 years of him feeling much better. He is an easy going man so the 'cranky' was hard for me to understand and deal with, but that will go away. I will continue to say prayers that both hubby's will get better each day.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Haven't been on the forum much lately and totally missed this as well. Healing thoughts being sent for both your DH's, Michele and Donna!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michelle - thinking of you and Ralph - how is the recovery going??


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

So very glad to hear things went well with your husbands surgery. Every day he'll start feeling better and better...baby steps! Sending my best...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Moved him out of ICU yesterday and he had a rough time. They couldn't regulate his hear rate, he got very agitated and anxious. They gave him meds and today he was much better. He may have to go to a rehab facility before coming home, but we knew this might happen. Thank you all for your prayers and continued concern.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Michele. We will keep him and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sending warm wishes to you and DH for a fast recovery.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Prayers and 16 crossed paws still coming from here. xxoox


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know about Ralph Michele. Prayers and 8 crossed paws from us. and BIG BEAR HUG from me to you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've got you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I've got you both in my thoughts and prayers.


(((me too)))):hug:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope Ralph is feeling better today, Michelle.

Donna, how's your hubby doing?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:hug: Just wanted to thank everyone again. Ralph is doing great & will be home this week. The PT said he didn't need to go to a rehab facility, so he will be doing outpatient rehab.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

so good to hear. Spoil him up ehh.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Great news!:whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great news.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

That is wonderful! I really love good news!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is really good to hear.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news, Michelle!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wonderful news, thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

irnfit said:


> :hug: Just wanted to thank everyone again. Ralph is doing great & will be home this week. The PT said he didn't need to go to a rehab facility, so he will be doing outpatient rehab.


Fantastic news! Tell him we're all still rooting for him!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I know this is always hard on the spouse because the meds can make our loved ones act so different. It is quite a journey, just hang in there. Yes, do spoil them a bit when they're get home.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Wonderful news, Michele! Will continue to keep you both in my thoughts and prayers :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, so far, so good. Ralph came home yesterday and we can not believe how well he is doing. DD said he went out in the yard today and walked a bit. He has a way to go because he still has to lose weight, and since the surgery he has developed diabetes, but he's on his way.

I just want to say "thank you" again.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:grouphug: :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good news Michelle - I am so glad to hear that things are finally looking up!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great stuff. They say sex burns lots of calories etc.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

so happy to read this Michele. hugs to you and Ralph.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Very glad to here he's home.


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

irnfit said:


> Well, so far, so good. Ralph came home yesterday and we can not believe how well he is doing. DD said he went out in the yard today and walked a bit. He has a way to go because he still has to lose weight, and since the surgery he has developed diabetes, but he's on his way.
> 
> I just want to say "thank you" again.


Though I do not know you as many of the other forum members appear to, just thought I'd add a little encouragement! I am a Cardiovascular RN @ an academic hospital in Chicago. The patient population I see is primarily Bypass/CV patients pre and post-op. 
Your DH has conquered a major hurdle by completing his hospitalization without being excessively deconditioned. His Diabetes should subside if he is able to succeed at weight loss and other recommended lifestyle changes. All this takes time & he should not push himself too hard! As he goes through the Cardiac Rehab protocol he and you both should continue receiving education regarding CV disease and management.
The vast majority of open heart patients do VERY well. This continues to amaze me as I have seen the progress in Cardiology over the past 28 yrs! Best wishes to your husband as he continues his recovery!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

hartnurse, thanks for your encouragement. He is doing remarkably well, considering he was 380 lbs. This a.m. he was 358, so he is on his way. He is having a hard time adjusting to the diabestes, but we keep telling him it will get better as he loses the weight. As for the rehab, funny thing is that's what he does for people. He is a personal trainer and works with people post rehab. Once again, thanks.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele, I'm so happy to hear how well Ralph is doing. He's off to a great start with the weight loss as well.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Michele, that is fantastic! It sounds like the worst is over now and he can work on getting himself into better shape (not that it is easy!). But he will be feeling better all the time and that will be good incentive. You'll have to be his cheerleader!:whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So happy to read the update michele.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Okay, how about this! We did the 'Stop Smoking' support group! Now maybe we all need to gather together and do the 'Lose Weight' support group thing to help encourage and support Ralph! After quitting smoking, I weigh more then I ever did when I was pregnant!


----------

